# Grave Keeper Prop



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

I asked my oldest Daughter what she wanted for her B-day.She will be 32 on Halloween, And she said "Are you Kidding make me a prop" so I am making her a Gravekeeper ..I started it last night here are some pic's of the Boot and right leg..Which I made with the help of all the bubble wrap that Vlad sent with the Bluckies I bought..

Thanks For The Bubble Wrap Vlad you played Secret Reaper and didn't know it,lol

Blinkys Grounds Keeper pictures by Blinky_12 - Photobucket


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

cool blinky keep us informed with the progress


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

will do pyro Thanks
I hope she likes it. 
my problem: should I put 1 foot on the shovel or leave them on the ground and do a tripod thing with the shovel what works best, I need input!!! As you can see I fixed the feet and legs to go over rebar.

Thanks gang.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Really nice!
Can't wait to see the progress. What a great start!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Good start Blink, I think keeping both feet on the ground would work better. Keep us posted.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for your opinions I rate them highly , I think I will do just that...
After all it is best to keep both feet flat on the ground..lol


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Looks good Blinky! That's so cool your daughter wants a prop! I'm glad you got your camera problems figured out!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I agree, nice work Blinky...nice pics too! Now we can see your awesome work!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Now I have another problem , I am Not to good at sculpting with chicken wire.
and i am having a problem in making him hunched over and with a beer bully.
Has anyone done this type of pose before?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

All the time! Or do you mean in a sculpture?


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Up Dated pic's of the Ground Keeper
with step by Step Info

I have got the part of the Fabrication of fitting everything together before I screw the joints and was trial fitting the clothes on. I left the front open so The Newbie's could see how to put it together and form the bodies.To meet their needs.
Tomorrow I will in close the chest area and do the head and hands.

More pics to come

Blinkys Grounds Keeper pictures by Blinky_12 - Photobucket


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

*need a hand ?*

LOL EB I just Love your Humor.

Update on hands I have one of them done ,but Im not sure what color the nails should be other than giving him dirty hands.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Ok, that is freaky real looking!!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks .. I will take that as a compliment.. if you like the right hand here is the left one.
























I just Love making people freak!!!!!,lol:jol: Tomorrow I start working on the head skin.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

okay...how did you make the hands ??? Notice I kept myself from commenting on "head skin". LOL


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Sickie I love ya, I have a mold I molded my Daughters hand.
I made a containment field and used the Dental compound called alginate and sunk her hand in it till it set up then I carefully pulled her hand out.If you try this method Please shave your hand and arm or you will get the Band-aide effect when you pull your hand out of the compound also grease your hand with vasoline.

And here is a picture of Uncle Ernie..The GraveDigger









He has been dieing to meet everyone. I will colorize him today and add his hair more pics later.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOVE the look! Paper mache?


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Nope Dragon Skin that hasnt been colored yet. I'm working on coloring his face now.


----------

